# Help please! Brownish-black spots on skin



## Peanut5

My miniature poodle has these brownish black spots on his skin. They're hard to wash off unless you scrub it really hard. He's kinda always had them, but in different places. I found one flea on him last week so I bought Frontline plus and administered it on the back of his neck. I just found another flea on him earlier today. I assume it's flea debris, but the stuff is stuck on his skin and very hard to remove. From what I read on the net, flea debris can be brushed off and easily removed?


----------



## brownlikewoah

It looks like flea dirt to me... or possibly yeast. Yeast has an odor. Take a wet paper towel and rub it on the spot, if it is flea dirt your paper towel will have blood on it.


----------



## Caniche

I think the best thing to do would be to visit a vet or a dog dermatologist. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Flea debris is like teeny tiny bits of dirt that are actually blood
excrement from the fleas so they will desolve when you wet them. What I think you are seeing are tiny little scabs that they will get from scratching themselves. If I am not on time with Molly's Advantix she will get those dots on her belly from chewing or rubbing on her belly from a flea bite. 
See, she has a couple of them by her vulva!


----------



## Caniche

MollyMuiMa said:


> Flea debris is like teeny tiny bits of dirt that are actually blood
> excrement from the fleas so they will desolve when you wet them. What I think you are seeing are tiny little scabs that they will get from scratching themselves. If I am not on time with Molly's Advantix she will get those dots on her belly from chewing or rubbing on her belly from a flea bite.
> See, she has a couple of them by her vulva!


Makes sense. I'm not going to brag, but we have maybe one flea sighting a year. So far we haven't had ANY fleas!! Of course we get 15 inches of snow, so it's a trade off


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Caniche said:


> Makes sense. I'm not going to brag, but we have maybe one flea sighting a year. So far we haven't had ANY fleas!! Of course we get 15 inches of snow, so it's a trade off


Yeah, here in Calif. because of the mild weather, they are year round! Molly get bathed once a week so I pretty much, with the help of her Advantage keep em under control but she loves rolling in the grass and when we go to my son's house she's outdoors all day with his dogs ......but like they say, it only takes one to bite to start them itching! ( even if they have only a slight allergy to them!) UGH! I hate those little [email protected]#%&*#'s :freaked-out:


----------



## Lola123

Peanut5 said:


> My miniature poodle has these brownish black spots on his skin. They're hard to wash off unless you scrub it really hard. He's kinda always had them, but in different places. I found one flea on him last week so I bought Frontline plus and administered it on the back of his neck. I just found another flea on him earlier today. I assume it's flea debris, but the stuff is stuck on his skin and very hard to remove. From what I read on the net, flea debris can be brushed off and easily removed?


Hi there
I recently adopted a poodle cross puppy and she has EXACTLY the same black spots on her belly, around her groin area and or her elbows. She itches like crazy and I have never found a tick on her. I'm also trying to figure out what the cause is so that I can finally ease the itch. 
PLEASE tell me you figured out what the problem is? It would help so much!!


----------



## cowpony

Lola123 said:


> Hi there
> I recently adopted a poodle cross puppy and she has EXACTLY the same black spots on her belly, around her groin area and or her elbows. She itches like crazy and I have never found a tick on her. I'm also trying to figure out what the cause is so that I can finally ease the itch.
> PLEASE tell me you figured out what the problem is? It would help so much!!


Hi Lola and welcome. I'm not sure if you will get a response from the original poster; only one of the original thread participants is still active. Please feel free to post a thread in introductions. We love to hear about new puppies!


----------

